
Exit Interview: I Curated Rare Books for a 200-Year-Old Library - sohkamyung
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/stanley-cushing-interview-rare-book-curator-boston-athenaeum-library
======
adjagu
Fascinating read. I've always loved books ever since a school librarian
introduced me to Volume 1 of The Belgariad Series [0] of books "Pawn of
Prophecy" [1] by author David Eddings [2]. I read through that book over the
weekend and at the end of the book was a promo for the next book of the
series, Volume 2 of The Belgariad Series "Queen of Sorcery" [3].

Monday morning came and I rushed to the school library to get the next book.
Imagine my disappointment after checking the card catalog and shelves and
realizing that Volume 2 was not there. As I returned Volume 1 to the librarian
that had introduced me to the book she asked me if I had liked it. I told her
that I had very much enjoyed the book but, was sad because the library didn't
have any others in the series. As I was leaving to head to class the librarian
said that she would look into finding other books I might like. Being a moody
teenager I replied with something along the line of "Yeah whatever" and walked
out sure I'd never return.

Friday comes and as am I waiting for the bell to ring to release me from
school who shall appear in my last class of the day? That's right, my school
librarian. Not only was she able to find Volume 2, she had also found and had
delivered Volumes 3, 4, and 5 as well. I spent the weekend reading Volume 2
and on Monday I returned to the library to thank my librarian and to pick up
Volume 3, "Magician's Gambit" [4].

All told that sweet librarian sparked a fire in me for reading which has
turned into a love of books. It all started with one book suggestion and could
have ended there if not for the care and interest she showed in me by
acquiring more books for me to read. In total she purchased 14 books by David
Eddings.

After graduating from school I moved to my local library for my book fix and
was blessed with another amazing librarian who ended up acquiring the
remaining books by David and Leigh Eddings [5] that my school did not have,
all because I had an interest in them.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad)

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad#Pawn_of_Prophecy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad#Pawn_of_Prophecy)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Eddings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Eddings)

[3]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad#Queen_of_Sorcery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad#Queen_of_Sorcery)

[4]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad#Magician's_Gambi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Belgariad#Magician's_Gambit)

[5]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leigh_Eddings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leigh_Eddings)

Edit: spelling.

